# Whats the 1 product you couldnt do without?



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

Well guys,
whats the one product in your collection you couldnt do without?
anything from a washmitt, towel, clay, polsih, wax etc etc
a product that you rate so highly, you find yourself using it everytime you detail


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

PW :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

80349


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> 80349


Am I mising something ?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

sorry my weapon of choice

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/3M_Perfect-it_III_Extra_Fine_Compound_1.html#a3M80349


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

mine would be water :lol::lol:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Ag Srp


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Megs APC.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

BH Surfex HD


----------



## polsonm87 (Jul 20, 2006)

vodka


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

der wunder drying towels


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

polsonm87 said:


> vodka


What happened to the el tonic


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I'd say water, but that's not really a product. So i'd have to say shampoo as all the products listed above are useless if you haven't been able to clean the car!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

my foam lance


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

This computer - without DW my car would be....well....just normal


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

dodo juice supernatural


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

Z-8!!!!


----------



## BigfootPR (Feb 7, 2009)

Optimum No Rinse (ONR)


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

dodo's btbm amazingly slick an smells great to


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Fk425!


----------



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

Patience :lol:

AG SRP :thumb:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

g101 handy stuff.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Fk425!


+1 !

Awesome product! Worthy of recognition in the Archives of the DW Order.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Meguiars last touch. So many uses.


----------



## BigfootPR (Feb 7, 2009)

MoggyTech said:


> Patience :lol:
> 
> AG SRP :thumb:


Damn true! :lol:


----------



## chrisdovey (Feb 12, 2009)

chemical guys wet mirror finish


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

SRP it hides all the swirls in my paint i havent go the balls to remove with my da!


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

i have a few fav's, but if its something that you use every time then for me its got to be BH autofoam and my foam lance, never start a car without it :thumb::thumb:


----------



## OngarGTI (May 29, 2008)

another for megs LT


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Bilberry! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

Megs Ultimate Quick Detailer...but then it wouldn't be much good without a few MF cloths


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

There's loads, but probably something like G101 as it has so many uses!


----------



## 1999grad (Oct 10, 2008)

Meguiar's APC. I use it all the time. It's amazing how much it can clean even dilluted 1:9, as I normally use it.


----------



## aquafocus (Mar 30, 2008)

My favourite product has to be megs ultimate quik detailer. Great for keeping water off the paint.


----------



## Nissan SE-R's (Jan 1, 2009)

Water.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

SRP because after a good dose my cars paintwork doesnt look so fubar'd


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Snow Foam, best fun ever. Well apart from ripping some girls bra off, but thats another subject!!!!


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Another vote for SF


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Nissan SE-R's said:


> Water.


thank you!


----------



## Nissan SE-R's (Jan 1, 2009)

MF... and please keep in mind WATER.


----------



## AndyPuma (Jul 7, 2008)

Miracle drying towel :thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Mirror Finish said:


> Snow Foam, best fun ever. Well apart from ripping some girls bra off, but thats another subject!!!!


encore lol.


----------



## Bell_130 (Feb 20, 2007)

Poorboys Wheel Sealant...wihtout it i'd be demented with brake dust!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Swissvax Best of Show.


----------



## keyd (Mar 28, 2009)

DW - I havent tried products yet but when I do things might change

Money might be another since all this costs a fortune (as is evident by caledonia's product collection)


----------



## rapidseven (Apr 26, 2007)

AutoSmart G101


----------



## mcflycossie (May 8, 2007)

Alloy wheels cleaner for me.. Something about watching all that brake dust desolve off.. LOL


----------



## keyd (Mar 28, 2009)

keyd said:


> DW - I havent tried products yet but when I do things might change
> 
> Money might be another since all this costs a fortune (as is evident by caledonia's product collection)


Having now used all the products I recently purchased I have to say my 1 product I couldn't live without is the CG Miracle Dryer


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

autosmart brisk does what it says did stairs carpet other day looks like new


----------



## trenchfoot (Jan 11, 2007)

H2O

.


----------



## eddymx3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Victoria Wax


----------



## point blank (Dec 4, 2006)

At the moment my favourite product is Autoglym Express Wax (aqua-wax in retail) which I find my self using after every wash as its so easy and quick to use.


----------



## skylinescotty (Jan 2, 2009)

Meguiars last touch. use it every time i wash a car, smells great too. :thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Glare Zero molecular fusion compound
for : 

melting out wet sanding marks
burying orange peel
reversing oxidation without removing any paint
Deep cleaning the paint pores of all pollution and abrasive polish dust
deoxidising any surface
filling in all paint damage permanently
making abrasive paint correction easier (no need for compounds)
making paint harder


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

ONR :thumb::thumb:


----------

